# FPS erhöhen!



## Orcwarrior (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich spiele schon seit release. Die Systemanforderungen haben sich seit damals verändert, sind gestiegen. Unten habe ich mein System beschrieben dass ich damals gekauft habe, kann mir wer tipps geben wie ich mehr fps rausholen kann ohne die grafikeigenschaften in wow zu reduzieren? 

Ich habe so um die 30 fps in dalaran mit max einstellungen (alles auf maximum auch schatten und auflösung - widescreen und sound) und im übrigen azeroth so um die 40-50

Sobald ich allerdings die schatten runterstelle auf minimum gibt es in dala mindestens 60 fps oder mehr und im übrigen azeroth um die 100.


Laut den empfohlenen Anforderungen übersteigt mein 2 jahre alter PC die Anforderungen.



Was kann ich da tun an den Einstellungen meines Pcs *OHNE DIE GRAFIKEINSTELLUNGEN IN WOW AUCH NUR UM 1 % ZU VERRINGERN*?



Direct x habe ich version 11 für vista 64 bit. 4gb ram arbeitsspeicher usw


Habe folgende Komponenten:


Computertyp ACPI x64-basierter PC 
Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 


Motherboard: 
CPU Typ DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, 3000 MHz (9 x 333) 
Motherboard Name Asus P5K/EPU (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394) 
Motherboard Chipsatz Intel Bearlake P35 
DIMM1: GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-13 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz) 
DIMM2: GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800 [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DIMM3: GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800 [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DIMM4: GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800 [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
BIOS Typ AMI (06/19/0 
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT) Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1) 

Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (512 M 
3D-Beschleuniger ATI Radeon HD 4850 (RV770) 

Soundkarte ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV770 - High Definition Audio Controller 
Soundkarte Realtek ALC883 @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-2] 

Festplatte ST3250410AS ATA Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II) 
Festplatte ST3250410AS ATA Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)


----------



## Technocrat (21. Oktober 2010)

Deine Graphikkarte (und auch der Rest des Systems) geht voll in Ordnung, aber die CPU ist deutlich zu schwach! Benutze einen Intel i5-750 oder besser, dann geht WoW ab wie Schmids Katze!


----------



## nemø (21. Oktober 2010)

Du brauchst 25 fps, damit du kein bischen Ruckeln merkst, 30fps in Dalaran ist super. Da geht es anderen weitaus schlechter. 40-50 fps heißen, dass du flüssig spielen kannst, verbessern .....unnötig!


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2010)

Nur der Klarheit halber: willst du dein System aufrüsten oder hoffst du auf Performance-Steigerung durch irgendwelche Einstellungen im System?
Deine Performance ist mit dem System völlig in Ordnung. Also wenn Leistungssteigerung, dann durch aufrüsten des Systems.

@25 FPS:
Wenn man ab 25 FPS flüssig sieht, warum sehe ich dann Unterschiede zwischen 25 und 50 FPS?


----------



## Yumyko (21. Oktober 2010)

du hast 30 frames ind dala und willst mehr? Wozu..



@treat schmeiß mist Vista runter.. win 7 drauf :-P


----------



## noidic (21. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @25 FPS:
> Wenn man ab 25 FPS flüssig sieht, warum sehe ich dann Unterschiede zwischen 25 und 50 FPS?



25FPS ist die Framerate, die man auch z.B. bei Filmen hat. Schnellere Bildraten nimmt das Auge nicht mehr wahr.
Beim Computerspielen ist es aber oftmals so, dass nur Halbframes angezeigt werden (war zumindest mal so), sodass bei 25FPS tatsächlich nur 12,5FPS herauskommen, ab 50FPS hat man dann wirklich optimale Flüssigkeit bei Bewegungen.

Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber so hab ich das mal gelernt, irgendwann vor Jahren 

BTT: Wie gesagt, aus dem System ist kaum noch was raus zu holen. Win7 statt Vista kann noch nen bisschen was bringen, aber ansonsten sind die Frameraten für das System in Ordnung.


----------



## lemmi2 (21. Oktober 2010)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich spiele schon seit release. Die Systemanforderungen haben sich seit damals verändert, sind gestiegen. Unten habe ich mein System beschrieben dass ich damals gekauft habe, kann mir wer tipps geben wie ich mehr fps rausholen kann ohne die grafikeigenschaften in wow zu reduzieren?
> 
> ...





Ich weis nicht wieso Du hier den Tread machst, ist doch ok die Leistung deines Pcs, evtl würde ich eine andere CPU einbauen, da gibt es ja eine gute Auswahl.


Kompatible Prozessoren Pentium 4, Pentium Extreme Edition, Pentium D, Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Extreme, Core 2 Quad



grüsse


Lemmi


----------



## j-gordon-s (21. Oktober 2010)

Gibt's für FPS über 25 inzwischen Geld vom Staat oder so? Braucht man deswegen ganz dringend 100 FPS?

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Quake 3 Idioten die damals alle Texturen und Effekte abgeschaltet haben um 200 FPS zu haben und dann noch die FOV auf 360° gestellt haben (ja das ist bewusst übertrieben ;P), weil sie so angeblich mehr Kills machen konnten. Gut konnten sie vielleicht auch, weil sie nicht mehr von Texturen abgelenkt wurden und nur noch einen andersfarbigen Blob abknallen mussten, den sie schon sehen konnten wenn er von hinten auf sie zu lief. Aber an den 200 FPS hat es sicher net gelegen.

Ach, das waren noch Zeiten. Als nur ein kleiner Teil der Zocker einen Dachschaden hatte und der Rest eigentlich ganz OK war.


----------



## Denmaru (21. Oktober 2010)

Alles über 30 FPS nimmt dein Auge nicht mehr unterschiedlich (gegenüber 30+FPS) wahr. Ende der Diskussion.
Außerdem: Du verwendest Windows Vista? Ernsthaft jetzt? Hol dir Windows 7, Fall erledigt.


----------



## rushiflauschi (21. Oktober 2010)

Das menschliche Auge kann, soweit ich mich recht entsinne, nur ~30fps verarbeiten... Alles andere ist überflüssig.


----------



## asmolol (21. Oktober 2010)

ha....
mein pc hat vor 4 jahren 230euronen gekostet, und ich zock immernoch mit dem. in dala hab ich wenn ich rs nehm zwar ~40sek ladebalken und muss mich zum portal laggen, aber mit knapp 900mb ram und auch anderen knapp bemessenen ressourcen gehts eben net anders.
das einzige was ich tun kann ist die grafik enorm runterzudrehen und auf den neuen pc warten den ich etwa ende des jahres bekomme.

also jammer net über deine 30 fps in dal, du hast das fünfzehn- bis dreißigfache von meiner fps dort. O.o


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Deine Graphikkarte (und auch der Rest des Systems) geht voll in Ordnung, aber die CPU ist deutlich zu schwach! Benutze einen Intel i5-750 oder besser, dann geht WoW ab wie Schmids Katze!



Ein Core 2 Duo 8400 deutlich zu schwach? Selten so ein Bullshit gehört, klar sind die i5/i7 besser aber bei nem 8400er von zu schwach zu reden, naja . Helfen könnte z.b. Windows neu aufzusetzen, ist normal das der PC nach ner weile immer langsamer wird. Sei dir sicher an der Hardware liegt es nicht! 



lemmi2 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wieso Du hier den Tread machst, ist doch ok die Leistung deines Pcs, evtl würde ich eine andere CPU einbauen, da gibt es ja eine gute Auswahl.
> 
> 
> Kompatible Prozessoren Pentium 4, Pentium Extreme Edition, Pentium D, Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Extreme, Core 2 Quad
> ...



Er hat doch einen Core 2 Duo, das einzige was sinnvoll wäre isn Quad Core sonst nix aber nötig isses nicht.


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2010)

Denmaru schrieb:


> Alles über 30 FPS nimmt dein Auge nicht mehr unterschiedlich (gegenüber 30+FPS) wahr. Ende der Diskussion.


Stimmt nicht  Nochmal: ich erkenne deutliche Unterschiede zwischen 30FPS und 50FPS.


----------



## Moguul (21. Oktober 2010)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> [...]
> Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (512 M
> [...]



512 MB Grafikspeicher sind der Flaschenhals, wenn du die Schatten auf maximale Details aufdrehen willst. Nimm einfach die 2. höchste Einstellung oder so ;] Genauso solltest du nicht mehr als 4x Anisotropic Filtering aktivieren, und nicht mehr als 2x Multisampling. Sonst geht es nunmal einfach nicht ohne Ruckler :/

Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich?

Ansonsten kann ich nur das Übliche raten: Alle Platten defragmentieren, Windows und Spiele auf zwei separaten Festplatten lagern, neuste Grafikkartentreiber und alles an unnötigen Programmen beim Spielen abschalten.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Oktober 2010)

Der TE ist ein Hordler, da wundere ich mich längst über nichts mehr.


----------



## Happy-Tripper (21. Oktober 2010)

vista raus, 7 rein, weil vista extrem resourcen fressend ist
cpu und arbeitsspeicher erhöhen
und das du directx 11 bei deiner graka hast bezweifel ich stark, das schafft die serie meines wissens nach nämlich nicht ;D


----------



## Alcasim (21. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Deine Graphikkarte (und auch der Rest des Systems) geht voll in Ordnung, aber die CPU ist deutlich zu schwach! Benutze einen Intel i5-750 oder besser, dann geht WoW ab wie Schmids Katze!



Nicht wirklich. Hab einen i7 920 und auch sonst recht gute Hardware und hab in Dalaran auch nie mehr als 40 FPS.
Wenn ich mit meinen normalen Addons rumlauf (Arcinventory, Bartender, xArt, XPerl, Cartographer usw.) hab ich in Azeroth so um die 120 FPS, kann aber auch sein, dass meine FPS rasant auf 15-20 sinken, nur wenn ich mal ein Addon mehr aktiviert habe.

WoW ist eifach nicht auf neue Hardware ausgelegt, da liegt das Problem..

Edit:



Lari schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht  Nochmal: ich erkenne deutliche Unterschiede zwischen 30FPS und 50FPS.



Tust du nicht. Kannst mir erzählen was du willst, dein Auge erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen 30 FPS und 1000 FPS.



Moguul schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur das Übliche raten: Alle Platten defragmentieren, Windows und Spiele auf zwei separaten Festplatten lagern, neuste Grafikkartentreiber und alles an unnötigen Programmen beim Spielen abschalten.



Windows und Spiele auf separaten Festplatten lagern? Davon ist wirklich abzuraten!
Filme und nicht Speicherlastige Programme kannst du auf einer zweiten Partition oder Festplatte lagern aber doch kein Spiel wie WoW, da würden die FPS noch mehr in den Keller gehen.



Happy-Tripper schrieb:


> vista raus, 7 rein, weil vista extrem resourcen fressend ist
> cpu und arbeitsspeicher erhöhen
> und das du directx 11 bei deiner graka hast bezweifel ich stark, das schafft die serie meines wissens nach nämlich nicht ;D



Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen? Wofür? 4 GB reichen total aus. (Ausser man hat beruflich was mit CAD oder ähnlichem zu tun, was hier allerdings nicht der Fall ist)


----------



## Trixi3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Vista runter bessere CPU, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Nicorobbin (21. Oktober 2010)

Falls es noch niemand erwähnt hat: Deine Grafikkarte unterstützt DX 11 nicht.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Oktober 2010)

Und NEIN, die 4800´er unterstützen nur DX10.


----------



## Rongor (21. Oktober 2010)

noidic schrieb:


> 25FPS ist die Framerate, die man auch z.B. bei Filmen hat. Schnellere Bildraten nimmt das Auge nicht mehr wahr.
> Beim Computerspielen ist es aber oftmals so, dass nur Halbframes angezeigt werden (war zumindest mal so), sodass bei 25FPS tatsächlich nur 12,5FPS herauskommen, ab 50FPS hat man dann wirklich optimale Flüssigkeit bei Bewegungen.
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber so hab ich das mal gelernt, irgendwann vor Jahren
> ...






Denmaru schrieb:


> Alles über 30 FPS nimmt dein Auge nicht mehr unterschiedlich (gegenüber 30+FPS) wahr. Ende der Diskussion.
> Außerdem: Du verwendest Windows Vista? Ernsthaft jetzt? Hol dir Windows 7, Fall erledigt.



Alles gesagt und auch noch richtig^^


----------



## Bluebarcode (21. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den 30 frames pro sekunde ist zwar theoretisch richtig, allerdings merkt man das sehr wohl, vor allem deshelab weil wenn da steht 30 fps die fps wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen 10 und 40 schwanken. Und auch dann ist es immer noch so, dass je mehr fps desto besser - früher war das noch viel krasser bei shootern z.B. weil da ohne multithreading (und selbst mit) der netcode so unter schlechten frames zu leiden hatte, dass man manche spiele kaum spielen konnte auf einem hohen level.


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Alles gesagt und auch noch richtig^^



Der eine sagt, ab 50FPS ists richtig flüssig, der andere sagt ab 30 nimmt man keinen Unterschied mehr wahr. Und beiden gibst du recht?


----------



## lord just (21. Oktober 2010)

also fps erhöhen ohne aufrüsten oder grafikeinstellungen zu reduzieren geht ganz einfach indem man anstatt der dx9 api die dx11 api nutzt (im spiel /console set gxApi d3d11 im chat eingeben und dann das spiel neustarten). die dx11 api verlagert nen großen teil der grafikberechnung auf die grafikkarte wodurch man eine höhere fps bekommt. die dx11 api funktioniert auch mit dx10 und dx9 karten und eigentlich sollte man auch mit hohen flüssigkeitseinstellungen das wasser sehen können und erst ab ultra sollte das wasser verschwinden (auf grund des fehlenden dx11 der grafikkarte) aber momentan schaut es so aus, dass das wasser ganz verschwindet (selbst mit flüssigkeitsdetail auf niedrig, wo man das alte wasser sehen sollte funktioniert nicht).

ansonsten ist die wow engine die selbe wie die wc3 engine (nur stark modifiziert) und sehr cpu lastig. wenn man also mehr performance haben will, dann holt man sich eben ne dx11 karte (gibt schon für 100-200€) und hat dann auch mit der dx11 api wasser oder aber man holt sich ne bessere cpu wie nen i5, i7 oder vergleichbares von amd. ansonsten könnte man sich auch das add-on tweak-wow installieren und da mal nachgucken, ob der wert für die anzahl an genutzten cpu kernen stimmt, denn die engine unterstützt bis zu 64 cpu kerne.


----------



## Lintflas (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum um alles in der Welt will dieser Mensch seinen Rechner für WoW aufrüsten?!


----------



## mimaha1971 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle,

mal an die die sagen mehr als 30 Fps nimmt das Auge nicht war, dieses ist bei z.b. einem Film völlig korrekt,
weil dort die Bilder linear ablaufen.
In der digitalen Welt sieht das ganze etwas anders aus, den dort werden die Daten in Paketen versand, es kann 
also sein das die 30 Fps in der ersten halben Sekunde kommen und danach dann nichts mehr, bis die nächste 
Sekunde anfängt.
Es ist also nicht komplett richtig zusagen das 30 Fps immer ausreichen.

Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## dedennis (21. Oktober 2010)

in dalaran wirste nicht mehr bekommen da blizzard das gebuge dort immer noch nicht auf die reihe bekommt!


----------



## ofnadown (21. Oktober 2010)

so mal dazu meinen senf abgeben. ich habe windows und wow auf zwei seperaten festplatten drauf, seit dem ich das habe, ist meine fps deutlich nach oben gegangen. und das der e 8400 zu schlecht sein sollte, ist mir das neuste was ich höre


----------



## Muahdib (21. Oktober 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also fps erhöhen ohne aufrüsten oder grafikeinstellungen zu reduzieren geht ganz einfach indem man anstatt der dx9 api die dx11 api nutzt



Und da ist sein Problem er hat eine DX 10.1er Karte ATI 4850 512 MB .

Weiterhin nen Quadcore mit weniger Coreleistung einsetzen lohnt auch nicht da WoW kaum 2 Kerne nutzt .

Ansonsten zu den 30 FPS ... mag sein wenn es 30 FPS immmmer sind also keine Schwankungen da sind die sehr hoch sind.
Also wenn die Bilde im gleichen Zeitabstand kommen von ca alle 0.03 Sek . Schlimm wirds halt wenn ein bild mal 0.1 sek braucht
und das nächste wieder nur 0.02 sek und das merkt man auch bei 50 FPS als Ruckeln .

Sein Vorhaben mehr Leistung zu bekommen ohne was dafür zu machen wie Einstellungen ändern oder 
Hardware zu kaufen kann er knicken . Die 1-2 FPS die man rausholt durch Neuinstallation Deaktivierung
von Virenscanner und Firewalls oder Defragmentierung lohnen sich auch nicht wirklich .

Was man testen könnte wären die FPS ohne Addons und diese zu Minimieren auf die Nötigsten und dort welche Suchen
die einen sehr kleinen Rechenbedarf abfordern .


----------



## Saíín (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie sich leute über die FPS auslassen ohne zu schrieben wie sie das Spiel eingestellt haben.

Ich habe mit MAXIMALER Einstellungen und Fenstermodus - Maximiert sodas ich zwischen meinen Bildschirmen mit der Maus wechseln kann, Bartender, Grid, Icehud, Arcinventory, Recount, Examiner, _npsscan, Raidbuffstatus, Chatter, in Dalaran rund 40-50 FPS.

Mein System (Grob):
AMD 965 Black Edition
XFX HD 5870

Wenn ich nun alles austelle und alles auf Minimum stelle und den Fenstermodus austelle und wieder auf Vollbild wechsel werde ich bestimmt auch an die 100 Fps und mehr bekommen.

Leute LERNT ES endlich. Nicht jeder hat die Selben Grafikeinstellungen und lasst es sein ich habe 40-50 FPS, ich habe 3 Fps was regst du dich auf!

Konstuktive beiträge mit mehr Inhalt zu dem was ihr eingestellt habt.

sry bin ausgeschweift.


----------



## Asaghor (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist ein E8500, 4GB Ram und ne Nvidia GTX285 (1G drin und habe noch Windows XP.

Hatt vor dem Patch absolut kein Probleme, nur leider geht mir in Dala die FPS zum Teil richtig in Keller.

Je nachdem wo ich hin schaue, geht es runter bis ca 12FPS. Auch morgens wenn "wenige" Online sind. Z.B. wenn ich Richtung Ally-Bank gucke gehn die FPS in Keller. Drehe ich mich um 180° gehts wieder hoch (auch wenn da mehr Leute stehen als vor der Bank!).

Einstellungen sind "nur" auf Hoch. Runter drehen bringt auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.

Man kann damit Leben, jedoch kommt einem schon die Frage warum?

Bin nicht der Meinung das System ist zu schwach. 


gruss

Asaghor


----------



## Muahdib (21. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> in dalaran wirste nicht mehr bekommen da blizzard das gebuge dort immer noch nicht auf die reihe bekommt!




Sorry für Doppelpost .

In Dalaran liegt die FPS nicht nur an der Grafikkarte sondern auch an den "Mitspielern" da ja jeder sein eigenes
Outfit trägt und auch berechnet werden muss wohin jeder läuft muss die CPU mehr arbeiten das geht der
Grafikkarte flöten halt . 

Vergleichs einfach mit einem Auto mit 200 PS und dann hängen da 500 Wohnwagen drann und dann gehts 
bergauf .


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost .
> 
> In Dalaran liegt die FPS nicht nur an der Grafikkarte sondern auch an den "Mitspielern" da ja jeder sein eigenes
> Outfit trägt und auch berechnet werden muss wohin jeder läuft muss die CPU mehr arbeiten das geht der
> ...



[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyp-46dJHk0[/YOUTUBE][/font]


----------



## opmage (21. Oktober 2010)

als ich den tread bisschen überflogen hab, ist mir aufgefallen,dass da einige von 100+ fps geredet haben.

Da fragte ich mich echt was bei mir ned stimmt^^ ich bin volkommen zufrieden mit meinen 60 fps. aber trotzdem: ich hab den rechner erst grad zusammengestellt, sprich der ist über aktuell, und beinahe Highend. aber egal wo ich bin hab ich einfach 60fps. ob dala og oder sonst wo.. ist da ne begrenzung aktiviert, die ich nie rausgenommen hab?


----------



## Saíín (21. Oktober 2010)

opmage schrieb:


> als ich den tread bisschen überflogen hab, ist mir aufgefallen,dass da einige von 100+ fps geredet haben.
> 
> Da fragte ich mich echt was bei mir ned stimmt^^ ich bin volkommen zufrieden mit meinen 60 fps. aber trotzdem: ich hab den rechner erst grad zusammengestellt, sprich der ist über aktuell, und beinahe Highend. aber egal wo ich bin hab ich einfach 60fps. ob dala og oder sonst wo.. ist da ne begrenzung aktiviert, die ich nie rausgenommen hab?



Haste eine Nvidia Grafikkarte?

Wenn ja Vertikale Syncronisation ausschalten!


----------



## Dr.unken (21. Oktober 2010)

opmage schrieb:


> als ich den tread bisschen überflogen hab, ist mir aufgefallen,dass da einige von 100+ fps geredet haben.
> 
> Da fragte ich mich echt was bei mir ned stimmt^^ ich bin volkommen zufrieden mit meinen 60 fps. aber trotzdem: ich hab den rechner erst grad zusammengestellt, sprich der ist über aktuell, und beinahe Highend. aber egal wo ich bin hab ich einfach 60fps. ob dala og oder sonst wo.. ist da ne begrenzung aktiviert, die ich nie rausgenommen hab?



vsync in den grafikeinstellungen deaktivieren


----------



## ogrim888 (21. Oktober 2010)

Immer diese Leute die meinen ein Quad Core würde mehr bringen als Dual oder Single 

2x3,0 ghz ist besser als 4x2,8 oder sogar 6x2,8... Warum? Nunja, der einzige Vorteil an mehreren Kernen ist: Das der PC mehrere Prozesse problemlos bearbeiten kann.

Hat man z.b. eine starke singel-core CPU reicht es wenn man einfach mal Icq, Firefox und den ganzen Mist schließt, dann bringt die CPU in WoW die gleiche Leistung wie eine 6 Kern oder 4 Kern CPU 

Also wie bereits schon erwähnt reicht dein System völlig aus, auch Win7 würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, ist bei jedem unterschiedlich, bei mir habe ich danke Win7 sogar 5-10 fps weniger (statt VISTA!).




Mfg


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht  Nochmal: ich erkenne deutliche Unterschiede zwischen 30FPS und 50FPS.


Sry, aber wenn Du noch Unterschiede bemerkst, solltest Du Dir mal lieber Gedanken um Deine Augen machen.
Vielleicht sind sie schon so sehr belastet, daß Du erst da den Unterschied bemerkst. 

Das Fernsehen läuft mit 24 fps - und ist da etwas nicht flüssig?
 Ab reellen 24 fps nimmt kein Auge mehr einen Unterschied wahr.

Interessant finde ich allerdings den Post, daß bei Games die reelle fps halbiert sein soll.
Dann würde man natürlich einen Unterschied bemerken - zwischen 30-50 fps.

In diesem Fall wären Deine Augen da doch ok, Lari. 

greetz


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aber wenn Du noch Unterschiede bemerkst, solltest Du Dir mal lieber Gedanken um Deine Augen machen.
> Vielleicht sind sie schon so sehr belastet, daß Du erst da den Unterschied bemerkst.
> 
> Das Fernsehen läuft mit 24 fps - und ist da etwas nicht flüssig?
> ...



Um mal mein begrenztes Wissen abzufragen:
Fernsehen läuft mit 48 bzw. 50 Halbbildern, es werden also tatsächlich 50 Bilder pro Sekunde angezeigt, welche aus 25 Bildern entstehen.
Beim PC ist das anders. Der zeigt bei 25FPS 25 Vollbilder in einer Sekunde. Deswegen erkenne ich da wahrscheinlich auch Unterschiede bis etwa 50 FPS.

Schlagt mich tot, wenns nicht stimmt, aber ich kann doch das was ich sehe nicht ändern


----------



## Scheibenkäse (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine Grafik auf minmal, spiele ohne Addons und komme in Dala auf 5 fps, wenn ich mich bewege sind es weniger 
Hmm... Ich wollte schon immer mal eine zweistellige Zahl dort zu sehen und jetzt kommt sowas von dir xD
Echt mies -.-


----------



## stefscot (21. Oktober 2010)

Scheibenkäse schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Grafik auf minmal, spiele ohne Addons und komme in Dala auf 5 fps, wenn ich mich bewege sind es weniger



5 FPS? Ich hätte dabei keinen Spielspass mehr ...

@TE: Vielleicht mal TuneUP Utilities installieren, hat bei mir auch noch was gebracht


----------



## x123 (21. Oktober 2010)

Asaghor schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ein E8500, 4GB Ram und ne Nvidia GTX285 (1G drin und habe noch Windows XP.
> 
> Hatt vor dem Patch absolut kein Probleme, nur leider geht mir in Dala die FPS zum Teil richtig in Keller.
> 
> ...



Ganz klar fehlerhafte AddOns, würde die einfach mal alle updaten, und sonst durch deaktivieren gucken, welche die fehlerhaften sind.

@ TE: Deine Grafikkarte und dein CPU sind vollkommen ausreichen für WoW (CPU wurde ja schon gesagt, WoW nutzt nur 2 Kerne), wenn du trotzdem noch mehr FPS willst, könntest du die Schatten von Ultra auf Hoch stellen (Ich persönlich bemerke da keinen Unterschied^^), oder Multisampling etwas runterstellen, falls du es auf 4x oder 8x eingestellt hast (Man muss schon ziemlich hingucken um den Unterschied zwischen 4x und 8x oder 2x und 4x zu finden, finde ich).

Ansonsten gucken im Taskmanager, ob da irgendwelche unnötigen Prozesse beim Hochfahren gestarten werden (Bringt aber eher auf älteren PCs was).


----------



## Super PePe (21. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aber wenn Du noch Unterschiede bemerkst, solltest Du Dir mal lieber Gedanken um Deine Augen machen.
> Vielleicht sind sie schon so sehr belastet, daß Du erst da den Unterschied bemerkst.
> 
> Das Fernsehen läuft mit 24 fps - und ist da etwas nicht flüssig?
> ...



Richtig ist das das menschliche Auge nur 24fps verarbeiten kann. Dies allerdings bezieht sich auf den Fokus. Da wir aber nicht ein Objekt auf unserem Monitor fokussieren sondern den Monitor als solches, muss das gesamte abgebildete (simulierte) Sichtfeld flüssig dargestellt werden. Bei einem Film übernimmt das Fokussieren die Kamera.


----------



## Moonfly (21. Oktober 2010)

TuneUp installieren? Mein Gott ihr glaubt auch alles, was auf einem DLC Board oder einer Verpackung steht was? :/

Befolge die Ratschläge und installier dir Windows 7. Es stimmt schon, das Vista das System sehr stark ausbremmst, was nunmal bedeutet das weniger Ressourcen für WoW über sind. Falls das alles nur eine Hilfe sein sollte, ob du nun deine Hardware aufrüsten solltest oder nicht, dann sei dir gesagt. Lass es bleiben...

Vieleicht die Addons mal überprüfen. Hatte selbst Probleme mit Carbonite was meine FPS von immer durchgehend egal wo ich bin 60 auf 10 gedrückt hat. Ein anderes hat WoW zum unspielbaren laggen gebracht, sobald ich den Charakter Screen auf hatte.


----------



## Hailtome (21. Oktober 2010)

Sei doch einfach glücklich mit dem was du hast.


----------



## Freakypriest (21. Oktober 2010)

Mehr als 25FPS lassen das bild nicht flüssiger erscheinen, wie schon erwähnt wurde. Aber die Qualität steigt dennoch und das Bild sieht klarer aus.

PS: Seit Patch 3.3. werden auch Quadcores und mehr unterstützt.

Dazu kommt Dalaran FPS sind absolut kein vergleich, je voller der Server desto schlimmer ist Dalaran, da hilft oft auch kein Grafikkarten update. Ich komme am frühen Abend in Dala auch nur auf 20FPS mit einer GTX460, morgens dagegen habe ich 70-80 und mehr.
Aussage kräftig sind FPS wirklich wenn man durch die Welt fliegt oder in Instanzen aber nicht in Spieler massen.


----------



## Udalrich (21. Oktober 2010)

noidic schrieb:


> 25FPS ist die Framerate, die man auch z.B. bei Filmen hat. Schnellere Bildraten nimmt das Auge nicht mehr wahr.
> Beim Computerspielen ist es aber oftmals so, dass nur Halbframes angezeigt werden (war zumindest mal so), sodass bei 25FPS tatsächlich nur 12,5FPS herauskommen, ab 50FPS hat man dann wirklich optimale Flüssigkeit bei Bewegungen.



Nein.

Kinofilme haben in der Regel 24 Vollbilder pro Sekunde. Und dort merkt man bei schnellen Kameraschwenks durchaus eine Art 'Ruckeln'.

PAL-Fernsehen verwendet 50 Halbbilder im Zeilensprungverfahren und wirkt schon ruckelfreier. Aufgrund der Halbbilder gibt es bei schnellen Kameraschwenks allerdings 'Kammartefakte' (vertikale Kanten fransen aus).

Computerbildschirme stellen üblicherweise Vollbilder da und subjektiv ruckelfrei wird es bei mir erst so ab 50-60 Hz. LCDs sind aber träger als die alten Röhrenmonitore und mildern das etwas.


BTT: Ich würde mal V-Sync aktivieren, das reduziert das 'Tearing' (dieses treppenartige Aussehen vertikaler Kanten bei Kameradrehung), Das kann zwar die angezeigte Framerate etwas vermindern (weil nur noch Vollbilder in den Grafikbuffer geschrieben werden und keine nur zum Teil gerenderten) aber es sieht deutlich besser aus bei Bewegungen.


----------



## Orcwarrior (22. Oktober 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Falls es noch niemand erwähnt hat: Deine Grafikkarte unterstützt DX 11 nicht.



Stimmt das?

Btt:

Niemand muss verstehen warum ich die fps erhöhen will, ich will. Ich bitte nur um etwas konstruktives, keine gegenfragen. Danke. 

Wie kann ich nun die fps erhöhen ohne hardware zu verändern. Ich kauf mir auch kein neues os. vista ist schon in ordnung

vllt sollte ich noch erwähnen, seit ich pc neu aufgesetzt habe und das neueste ati conrol center installiert habe kommt mir so vor funktionieren alle spiele schlechter


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (22. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Der TE ist ein Hordler, da wundere ich mich längst über nichts mehr.



hmm... dein name sagt auch alles aus....

@TE 

sei zufrieden mit dem was du hast, never touch a running system...
sonst erstellst bald nen fred. "gestern lief mein wow noch mit 30fps in dal jetzt hab ich nen bluescreen... warum is das so??"


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. Oktober 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Du brauchst 25 fps, damit du kein bischen Ruckeln merkst, 30fps in Dalaran ist super. Da geht es anderen weitaus schlechter. 40-50 fps heißen, dass du flüssig spielen kannst, verbessern .....unnötig!


Das stimmt so nicht.
Das mag beim TV und im Kino so sein.

Für PC-Spiele trifft das nicht zu.
25 FPS sind zu wenig und man sieht ein deutliches Ruckeln.
Alles was unter 50 FPS ist, ist nicht schön spielbar.
Selbst 60 FPS sind manchmal noch zu wenig, wie z.B. für Battlefield 1942 oder Counterstrike (Source). Also alle Spiele mit sehr schnellen Bewegungen.
Spiele mal CS mit 25 FPS. 
Und dann mit 100 FPS.
Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Denn je weniger FPS Du hast, umso hakeliger sind die Bewegungen und umso schwieriger ist z.B. das Zielen bei Ego-Shootern.



Um dem Threadersteller zu helfen:

4 GB sind für Vista auch zu wenig.
Ich behaupte mal, dass Vista schon 1,5 GB braucht.
Ein Core2 Duo ist leider auch nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei.
Da muss min. ein Core2Quad her (z.B. 9550).
Oder besser ein CoreI7.


EDIT:


Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Stimmt das?


Ja, die 4800er Serie kam Mitte 2008 auf den Markt.
Damals gab es noch kein DirectX11.
Das kam erst am 22. Oktober 2009 raus.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. Oktober 2010)

90% der Antworten sind wieder völliger Stuß und das sehe ich obwohl ich nur Seite 1 gelesen habe. Wende dich an das Technick Forum von Buffed.


----------



## Orcwarrior (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Grafikkarte directx 11 nicht unterstpützt, wie kann es dann installiert sein? Bzw. was soll ich nun machen? Habe das nicht wissentlich installiert.

An den Ram glaube ich nicht dass es liegen kann weil ich habe WoW über einen längeren Zeitraum überprüft was das angeht, ich kam nie übr 80% und das im raid mit max einstellungen und sogar noch hintergrund programme offen.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. Oktober 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> 4GB sind für Vista auch zu wenig.






Mehr als 4GB sind auch für Vista zu viel. Windows Vista mag zwar im vergleich zu XP und Windows 7 mehr Speicherverbrauch haben, aber 4GB sind absolut ausreichend.


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. Oktober 2010)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafikkarte directx 11 nicht unterstpützt, wie kann es dann installiert sein? Bzw. was soll ich nun machen? Habe das nicht wissentlich installiert.


Das macht nichts.
Du kannst auch eine GeForce 2MX mit DirectX11 laufen lassen, obwohl die Grafikkarte nur DirectX7 unterstützt.
Auf jeder Spiele CD/DVD befindet sich *immer* eine aktuelle DirectX-Version, weil ohne DirectX kein Spiel läuft.
Wenn Du z.B. DiRT 2 hast, hast Du damit vl DirectX11 mitinstalliert.
Das schadet deinem System nicht.


----------



## Ingerim (22. Oktober 2010)

so hab nicht alles gelesen aber das ganze FPS gedöns stösst mi doch schwer auf als Mediendesigner der hauptsächlich im Videoschnitt und 3D berreich tätig ist.

Filme in Europa laufen mit 25i (interlaced = 50 Halbbilder) und Filme in Amerika laufen mit 30i(60 halbbilder) und was ergibt sich darrauf richtig 25/30 FPS desweiteren nimmt es das menschliche auch nur minimal war ob es nun Voll- oder Halbbilder sind. Eben weil das alles in 1ner Sekunde geschied. Und mehr als 24FPS nimmt das menschliche auge nicht war. Und die gründe wieso in Europe 25 und USA 30 FPS sind das liegt daran das bei uns PAL verwendet wird und in Amerika NTCS.

Also merke hier können wir kein Unterschiede mehr wahrnehmen auch nicht ob nun Voll oder halbbild. Wo du noch Unterschiede warnehmen kannst ist bei der Bildwiederholfrequenz sprich den Hertz. In Kinofilmen wird nur mit 24Hertz gearbeitet deswegen kann man bei schlechter Regie und Kameraschwenks objekte als Ruckelnd warnehmen. Und für Videospiele sind 50Herz und höher vorteilhaft. Sprich Lari da wo du sagst du siehst einen Unterschied hat nichts mit den FPS zutun sondern schlicht mit den Hertz.

Könnte das ganze noch detailierter und umfangreicher erklären aber das würden Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Hasse (22. Oktober 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Mehr als 4GB sind auch für Vista zu viel. Windows Vista mag zwar im vergleich zu XP und Windows 7 mehr Speicherverbrauch haben, aber 4GB sind absolut ausreichend.



Und Du bist mein persönlicher Held^^ 

Ich sage auch, dass Vista mit ordentlichen Grundfunktionen ca. 1.5Gb Arbeitsspeicher schluckt.. und wenn diverse
Addon´s + Wow laufen, wird es auf jedenfall eng..! Wenn es natürlich Solo läuft ist alles super!


----------



## Hasse (22. Oktober 2010)

Ingerim schrieb:


> so hab nicht alles gelesen aber das ganze FPS gedöns stösst mi doch schwer auf als Mediendesigner der hauptsächlich im Videoschnitt und 3D berreich tätig ist.
> 
> Filme in Europa laufen mit 25i (interlaced = 50 Halbbilder) und Filme in Amerika laufen mit 30i(60 halbbilder) und was ergibt sich darrauf richtig 25/30 FPS desweiteren nimmt es das menschliche auch nur minimal war ob es nun Voll- oder Halbbilder sind. Eben weil das alles in 1ner Sekunde geschied. Und mehr als 24FPS nimmt das menschliche auge nicht war. Und die gründe wieso in Europe 25 und USA 30 FPS sind das liegt daran das bei uns PAL verwendet wird und in Amerika NTCS.
> 
> ...



Da wiederspreche ich dir... 
Die Herz-Anzahl spiegelt nur die "Wiederholungsrate" dar, heißt also, 24 bleibt 24, und 60 bei NTCS, bleibt auch bei 60
Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, das normales Filmmaterial (analog) bei uns wesentlich (nur leicht) schärfer ist, als Filme
die in den USA gedreht wurden? Da entsteht sofort eine viel grobere Körnung, (Pixel) als bei uns....!


----------



## Knallkörper (22. Oktober 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Der TE ist ein Hordler, da wundere ich mich längst über nichts mehr.




und du bestätigst meine Vorurteile...



@TE deine Hardware reicht 5x aus nur ist der Tipp mit dem neuinstallieren von Windows nicht verkehrt!


----------



## SanRelm (22. Oktober 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> BTT: Ich würde mal V-Sync aktivieren, das reduziert das 'Tearing' (dieses treppenartige Aussehen vertikaler Kanten bei Kameradrehung), Das kann zwar die angezeigte Framerate etwas vermindern (weil nur noch Vollbilder in den Grafikbuffer geschrieben werden und keine nur zum Teil gerenderten) aber es sieht deutlich besser aus bei Bewegungen.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, das macht u.U. schon mal volle 100% fps mehr, je nach System und nicht auf diese eine getrimmt.
Grafikdateails runterschrauben, am besten auf das unterste Minimum und Vsync aus, dann hast fps massig, aber beschwer sich bloß keiner später, daß die Quali drunter leidet...


----------



## zottelig! (22. Oktober 2010)

Moguul schrieb:


> 512 MB Grafikspeicher sind der Flaschenhals, wenn du die Schatten auf maximale Details aufdrehen willst. Nimm einfach die 2. höchste Einstellung oder so ;] Genauso solltest du nicht mehr als 4x Anisotropic Filtering aktivieren, und nicht mehr als 2x Multisampling. Sonst geht es nunmal einfach nicht ohne Ruckler :/
> 
> Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich nur das Übliche raten: Alle Platten defragmentieren, Windows und Spiele auf zwei separaten Festplatten lagern, neuste Grafikkartentreiber und alles an unnötigen Programmen beim Spielen abschalten.



Falsch. Die Schatten werden von der CPU gerechnet nicht von der Grafikkarte


----------



## PTY (22. Oktober 2010)

noidic schrieb:


> 25FPS ist die Framerate, die man auch z.B. bei Filmen hat. Schnellere Bildraten nimmt das Auge nicht mehr wahr.
> Beim Computerspielen ist es aber oftmals so, dass nur Halbframes angezeigt werden (war zumindest mal so), sodass bei 25FPS tatsächlich nur 12,5FPS herauskommen, ab 50FPS hat man dann wirklich optimale Flüssigkeit bei Bewegungen.
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber so hab ich das mal gelernt, irgendwann vor Jahren


Kann leider nicht nur sein, das du dich irrst, sondern du irrst dich gewaltig. Erstens haben Filme (im Kino) eine Framerate von 24, wobei im Kino beim Abspielen diese auf 48 (jedes Bild wird doppelt gezeigt) angehoben wird, um das Flimmern zu reduzieren. Zweitens nimmt das Auge sehr wohl Bildraten von über 25 fps war. Einer der Gründe, warum man uns beim Fernseher damals das heute eher lästige Interlace beschert hat. 

Und wenn man mal drauf achtet, sieht man sogar auch einen Unterschied zwischen 50 fps und 60 fps. Und (um zurück zum Thema zu kommen) wenn ich in Dalaran rumgurke, sinkt meine FPS teilweise auf unter 20. Und das mit 'ner CPU, die dabei noch nicht mal zu 100% ausgelastet ist. Das kann ich bis heute einfach nicht nachvollziehen: E8500, GTX 260, 3 GB RAM, SSD ... und in Dalaran ruckelt es wie Sau. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der gravierenden Anzahl der Spieler, die alle unterschiedliche Rüstungen mit unterschiedlichen Texturen anhaben. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das die Server von Blizzard die dafür notwendigen Information gar nicht so schnell liefern können. Daher wundere ich mich immer, wenn Leute 'angeblich' 60 fps in Dalaran haben. Obwohl: sehr früh am Morgen, wenn Dalaran fast leer ist, hab ich da auch 60 fps xD


----------



## Annovella (22. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nur der Klarheit halber: willst du dein System aufrüsten oder hoffst du auf Performance-Steigerung durch irgendwelche Einstellungen im System?
> Deine Performance ist mit dem System völlig in Ordnung. Also wenn Leistungssteigerung, dann durch aufrüsten des Systems.
> 
> @25 FPS:
> Wenn man ab 25 FPS flüssig sieht, warum sehe ich dann Unterschiede zwischen 25 und 50 FPS?



Ich merk jegliche Unterschiede. Zu TBC habe ich mit ca 100 FPS Arena gespielt, das war ein herrliches Gefühl. Umso mehr FPS, desto besser, eine Aufbesserung lohnt sich immer, solang man genug Geld hat.

In CS1.6 MUSS man FPS zwischen 99-100 haben, schon bei 98 FPS merkt man leichte Ruckler und das beeinflusst das Spiel mehr, als man denkt, in WoW ist es nicht ganz so extrem, aber auch von bedeutung.


----------



## x123 (22. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich merk jegliche Unterschiede. Zu TBC habe ich mit ca 100 FPS Arena gespielt, das war ein herrliches Gefühl. Umso mehr FPS, desto besser, eine Aufbesserung lohnt sich immer, solang man genug Geld hat.
> 
> In CS1.6 MUSS man FPS zwischen 99-100 haben, schon bei 98 FPS merkt man leichte Ruckler und das beeinflusst das Spiel mehr, als man denkt, in WoW ist es nicht ganz so extrem, aber auch von bedeutung.



Das macht aber 0 Sinn, wenn man effektiv ab 30 FPS keinen Unterschied mehr zu höheren FPS merkt/sieht. (Afaik können die meisten LCD-Bildschirme nur bis zu 60 Bilder pro Sekunde darstellen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher - würde auf jedenfall erklären, warum man bei VSync an im Idealfall konstant 60 FPS hat)
Dass man leichte Ruckler sieht, liegt denke ich an entweder ner zu langsamen Reaktionszeit vom Monitor (~ >5ms), oder an Microrucklern, oder kurzen FPS-Einbrüchen (was aber bei normal ~100 FPS eher unsinnig ist).

PS: Das 'herrliche Gefühl' ist glaube eher ein Gefühl als eine konkrete Wahrnehmung


----------



## Stormspring (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sehe einen unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS bei WOW. Wenn man einen TFT benutzt, das ist richtig, dann können ohnehin nur 60 FPS ausgegeben werden, alles andere ist also Unsinn. Mit 30 FPS ist Wow schon gut spielbar, 60 empfinde ich als optimal. Mehr als 60 ist Quatsch. Sollte jemand einen TFT benutzen und aus irgendeinem Grund wirklich alles tun um soviel FPS wie möglich zu bekommen, dann könnte es imho sogar zu Bildstörungen kommen. Vsync passt regelt FPS ja auf die 60Hz des TFT runter, damit eben das nicht passiert.


----------



## blindhai (23. Oktober 2010)

WENN die FPS wirklich NIEMALS unter 30 fps droppen würden, dann würden die 30 in Dalaran auch reichen. Aber spätestens in einem Schlachtzug mit vielen Castern und anderen Effekten (z.B. Markgar) wird man unter die 30 fps fallen.

Ich habe zwar gelesen, dass der TE seine Grafikeinstellungen nicht runterschrauben will aber die Schatten würde ich auf jeden Fall runterschrauben. Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich an das Maximum welches seit 4.01 vorgegeben ist gedreht habe und dann Schatten auf so Niedrig wie es geht. Ich habe nie verstanden welchen Nutzen man wirklich von den Schatten hat ausser dass sie die fps massiv nach unten ziehen.

Ansonsten kannst du deine GraKa drin lassen aber die CPU würde ich erneuern. Der i5 wäre eine gute Anschaffung allerdings wirst du dafür afaik ein neues Board brauchen, DDRII Speicher müsstest du aber weiter nutzen können. Ob sich das für dich lohnt, musst du selber entscheiden...ich würde wirklich Schatten runterstellen und glücklich sein.


----------



## monthy (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele auf Ultra. einzig Schatten und Fernsicht habe ich runtergeschraubt.

In Dala habe ich auch Abends 60 FPS mit aktivierten Vsync.
Wenn ich mich aber in eine Richtung drehe, wo viele Spieler stehen, z.B. Ally Bank, dann bricht die FPS schon mal auf 10 ein.
Das liegt 100% an den Rüstungen der einzelenen Spieler, die von WOW genau in dem Moment runtergeladen werden wenn ich mit der Sicht umschwanke.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich dieses Problem vor 4.0.1 nicht hatte.
Irgend etwas wurde verändert.

Mit DX11 hat man auf jeden Fall mehr Frames und kann flüssiger spielen. Werde es nie wieder deaktivieren.

Mfg


----------



## mekka84 (23. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Deine Graphikkarte (und auch der Rest des Systems) geht voll in Ordnung, aber die CPU ist deutlich zu schwach! Benutze einen Intel i5-750 oder besser, dann geht WoW ab wie Schmids Katze!


naja da kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen habe in meinem 2ten pc einen e5200 mit 4ghz und auch null problem. in dala 30 bis 45 fps sonst überall ca 100. mit meinem neuen pc mit einem amd 955 be@3,98ghz ist die fps auch nicht viel besser trotz über 6000 mehr benchmark in 3dmark06. einstellungen sind bei beiden ultra bis auf schatten


----------



## Sharpz (23. Oktober 2010)

Habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4670 mit 1 GB DDR3.
Eine Dual Core von AMD mit 2 GHz und 3 GB DDR2 Ram.
Wollte mir eine Intel Quad zulegen, mit 4x2,5 GHz.
Würde das die Leistung der Grafik erheblich erhöhen?


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Oktober 2010)

So Kumpel, mal kurz zur Info: In Dalaran haben über 90% der Spieler Ruckler. Selbst Leute mit ner GTX 480 OC (ich habe auch schon von Leuten mit 2 der besagten Karten im SLI-Modus gehört, die Dalaran nicht ruckelfrei erleben konnten).
Das ist einfach so, weil die Grafikengine nicht das Maximum an Performance aus den aktuellen Grafikkarten rausholt.

Wieviel hast du in Raids oder auf dem BG - also direkt im Spiel und nicht in der "Ruhezone"? Das interessiert.



> Wollte mir eine Intel Quad zulegen, mit 4x2,5 GHz.
> Würde das die Leistung der Grafik erheblich erhöhen?


Erwarte keine Wunder. Ein bisschen besser wirds schon werden.


----------



## Blimmi (23. Oktober 2010)

Woran erkennt man welches direct x man installiert hat?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Oktober 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Das macht aber 0 Sinn, wenn man effektiv ab 30 FPS keinen Unterschied mehr zu höheren FPS merkt/sieht. (Afaik können die meisten LCD-Bildschirme nur bis zu 60 Bilder pro Sekunde darstellen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher - würde auf jedenfall erklären, warum man bei VSync an im Idealfall konstant 60 FPS hat)
> Dass man leichte Ruckler sieht, liegt denke ich an entweder ner zu langsamen Reaktionszeit vom Monitor (~ >5ms), oder an Microrucklern, oder kurzen FPS-Einbrüchen (was aber bei normal ~100 FPS eher unsinnig ist).
> 
> PS: Das 'herrliche Gefühl' ist glaube eher ein Gefühl als eine konkrete Wahrnehmung


Also es macht schon Sinn. Man kann ein Spiel nicht mit Filmen vergleichen wo 24/25 Bilder/sek. absolut flüssig sind. Am Computer ist das etwas anderes. Je schneller die Bewegungen sind, insbesondere bei Egoshootern, desto mehr FPS sollte man haben.
Das Problem mit Mikrorucklern relativiert sich auch. Je mehr FPS man hat, desto weniger bis gar nicht sind diese noch wahrzunehmen. Das ist aber meist erst jenseits von 40FPS der Fall, kommt halt auf die Karte an und wie stark die Mikroruckler sind. 
Der Monitor selbst kann zwar nur 60/75 Hz (Bilder) pro Sekunde darstellen (3D-Monitore auch mehr). Deaktiviert man aber V-Sync, werden es mehr. Dadurch kann bzw. wird es aber zu Bildverzerrungen kommen. Wer da sehr schnelle Drehungen/Bewegungen ausführt wird das merken. 


Sharpz schrieb:


> Habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4670 mit 1 GB DDR3.
> Eine Dual Core von AMD mit 2 GHz und 3 GB DDR2 Ram.
> Wollte mir eine Intel Quad zulegen, mit 4x2,5 GHz.
> Würde das die Leistung der Grafik erheblich erhöhen?


Ja, denn bei Cata wird man verstärkt auch von einem Quadcore profitieren können. (Quelle PC-Games)


----------



## Heydu (23. Oktober 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Du brauchst 25 fps, damit du kein bischen Ruckeln merkst, 30fps in Dalaran ist super. Da geht es anderen weitaus schlechter. 40-50 fps heißen, dass du flüssig spielen kannst, verbessern .....unnötig!




hm, was sagst du dazu? ich hab in dala einen fps von 70-90 FPS und das mit einer Graka von ATI Re 3300 ^^

in erster linie müsste dein system harmonisch miteinander auskommen, zweitens ne gute - sehr gute cpu haben und ne "gute" graka 

aber dein cpu ist...nicht böse gemeint, aber für den müll xD


----------



## Masterio (23. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Deine Graphikkarte (und auch der Rest des Systems) geht voll in Ordnung, aber die CPU ist deutlich zu schwach! Benutze einen Intel i5-750 oder besser, dann geht WoW ab wie Schmids Katze!



blödsinn, es ist genau umgekehrt...


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Oktober 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> blödsinn, es ist genau umgekehrt...


Nicht wenn es um Anzahl der Spieler und Schattendarstellung geht. Das geht ausschliesslich über die CPU und nicht der Grafikkarte.
 Hier macht eine richtige schnelle CPU sehr viel Sinn.


----------

